# New look!!!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ok what do you think?

We have a new layout, i mentioned the other week there will be some big changes for uk-mma well this is the start of it, we are really starting to grow into a good size forum now with some very knowlegable and helpful members.

We are currently at 800+ members and pretty soon that will be muuuch more, the man responsible for the new look is Lorian.

As you know im setting up my own supplement store and have a little one on the way and JayC has his band and is in training to be a badass mma fighter  so it was a case of let the forum move along at a decent pace but not have much time to put into it, or bring someone in to help, so we decided on the latter.

Lorian runs a web design & hosting company as well as www.uk-muscle.co.uk (which is a forum you will probably be hearing more of in the future) and has a lot of time to upgrade the site and fix any bugs that we may have, and it means i dont have to bug jay every few days when i do something wrong  so there you go we have a new look website 

Any comments good or bad, fire away


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i like it, cool mate. and to anyone who doesnt know uk-muscle it is also another good site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheers for the vote of confidence!

Some of you guys probably know me from UK-M, to everyone else - hello! :happy:

Big thank you to Marc for bringing me onboard, I look forward to working with you to make UK-MMA the biggest and best MMA forum around.. :yes:



L


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Lookin good guys, I like the new smilies :nerd:

Has the UK flag gone ???

P.S well done to Jay for keeping things together for so long.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Si-K said:


> Has the UK flag gone ???


The logo is temporary ..

We can certainly look to bringing back the flag in the new version if people want it - thoughts?



L


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

handsome. its loks good. will av a mooch around .


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome, great job and hello!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel neglected. Although changes are always welcome, it became so male-oriented all of a sudden...

and the new smilies are creepy :angry: :no::yes:

aahhh what the heck, who am I kidding I don't like changes, in fact I hate (most) changes, I just welcome them because I have to because that's what evolution is all about but I wouldn't otherwise 

Good to see the board expanding this much though! =)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

kunoichi, we've had 2 shiny new toys registered just for you this week, what more do you want woman!!! :laugh:


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Love the new look.

Only thing I can think of, which I love on UK-Muscle is the recent thread/activiy bit, the fact it shows the 10 most recently active threads.


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh Jesus not Lorian! 

Liking the new look guys.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, the thing on the UKM site under the banner is awesome!


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats much better! My home away from home now <3


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Yetiman said:


> Only thing I can think of, which I love on UK-Muscle is the recent thread/activiy bit, the fact it shows the 10 most recently active threads.





JayC said:


> Yeah, the thing on the UKM site under the banner is awesome!


Added!



L


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Added!
> 
> 
> 
> L


Nice one matey  :yes:


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

lookin well good mate, the new smilies are gonna get well abused


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> kunoichi, we've had 2 shiny new toys registered just for you this week, what more do you want woman!!! :laugh:


More toys? 

I keed, I keed! teehee


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

been having a good looksee over the past couple of days . i like it,much clearer for divs com moi. the smiles are cool , could do with one wit blood pourin down his err... her face . equality an all dat.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice new look


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha, I leave for a few weeks, come back [with yet another knee injury] and the whole site has changed.

Loving it! =D


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep it's a good new look, liking it.


----------

